# Yoshinori Ono has interest in working with Street Fighter Alpha series again



## Kishido (Dec 23, 2012)

Street Fighter Alpha 3 HD Remix... Take my money!!!

Alpha 2 would be awesome as well


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 23, 2012)

Bring back Rainbow and we're straight


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 23, 2012)

Fuck that shit. While the Alpha series was great. I rather Capcom use their resources on new stuff. 

Wait I rather see Capcom do nothing.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 23, 2012)

No amount of interest is going to save capcom


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2012)

Going back to an Alpha like style over the ugly SF4 style would be great.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 23, 2012)

And _why_ should any of us give a darn,


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 23, 2012)

Why more street fighter?


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 23, 2012)

You mean Capcom can milk the udders out of Street Fighter again because they're lazy and unoriginal? Sounds like a plan.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 23, 2012)

Therefore, _nobody_ gives a fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2012)

not looking forward to this.. not after SFxT i am not


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 23, 2012)

He was sent to instruct a western studio how to reboot SF.

Apparently kids don't find it cool anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2012)

lol this is ignoring the fact that we should all just boycott capcom


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll boycott Capcom if their next game is about fucking men in the ass.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 24, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I'll boycott Capcom if their next game is about fucking men in the ass.



There is this game
called
DmC
lots of anal trains with only men
and... two brothers


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

Awwww _shit._

Sounds like we boycotting this bitch.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 24, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Going back to an Alpha like style over the ugly SF4 style would be great.



i like sf4's art style for everyone except c viper


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

You don't like _ass._?

Boy, what is _wrong_ with you??


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 24, 2012)

Darkstalkers, where?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

As long as there's _ass_, it's all good.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 24, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You don't like _ass._?
> 
> Boy, what is _wrong_ with you??



C. Viper in sf4 looks like a tranny...........now in UMVC3 she looks good.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 24, 2012)

What, you don't like trannys?

Fucking weirdo.


----------

